# Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition x86/x64



## gollom (10. März 2010)

hab ich beim googln gefunden? kennt ihr das? was genau soll das sein? neue vers. von 7 ?


----------



## SuEdSeE (10. März 2010)

Ja das is nen Win 7 mit paar features und nen bissl müll weniger.
Spielerei...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. März 2010)

nen link dazu wäre gut gewesen


----------



## Gast1919 (10. März 2010)

jup. Is von mir hochgeladen. Das Video ist nur das Windows 8 Concept. In der Beschreibung findet man das Windows 8 xTreme.

YouTube - Windows 8 Beta (Download)


----------

